# If You Had to Move, Where Would You Go?



## kaneohegirlinaz

My husband has increasingly become disenchanted with Southern Arizona. 

Recently he put to me that I make a list of five places that I would want to move to (within the US). 

So, you're retired with a defined income each month from your investments, not Social Security. 

You like temperate weather (I like to see the blue sky and sun most of the time). 

And lastly, of course you like food! 

What would your list of five cities be?

For me, in particular order:

New York, New York

Carlsbad, California

Portland, Oregon

San Francisco, California

Cannon Beach, Oregon


----------



## gourmetm

My list is uncannily similar to yours:

Los Angeles, California

San Francisco, California

Portland, Oregon

New York, New York

Santa Barbara, California

I live in Portland, I've vacationed at Cannon Beach, and I'm afraid they're not the sunniest of choices. In the summertime, however, they're hard to beat.


----------



## chefbillyb

St Helena California, great town, great food, in the middle of wine country, great farmers market, short distance from one of the greatest cities in the world, San Francisco.

Cannon Beach, Rain Spring, Summer, and Fall, A friend of mine was there last week, it rained all week long. It is hard to bate the Oregon coast in the summer, it's a beautiful place.

NYC, you couldn't pay me enough to live there, not an easy place to live on a fixed income. Great food

I wouldn't live anyplace on the East Coast from Maine to Florida, Hot and Humid in the summer

Portland and Seattle both have rain, both and great cities, good restaurants, close to the mountains.......All in all the Pacific Northwest is a good place to live.......

i live in Washington and Oregon, vacation in Hawaii, no reason to leave........


----------



## panini

Does it have to be the states?

My lovely wife thinks when we retire we will be moving to Europe. I snatched up some property years ago in Costa Rica. I've always told her we would remodel the place for a summer house. NOT!!!! I plan on living there!!!!LOL  It is so beautiful, although it has grown quite a bit, it's the only place I've ever been that I get emotional when we leave.

Oh, food? It's bad, you might have to trek up the beach and find a local little place where you can sit outside, no bugs, and dine on fish prepared with local ingredients. Old fish may be 6 hrs. old. Amazing edible thing coming out of the rain forest.


----------



## ishbel

As the UK is close to mainland Europe and this means it would take no longer to get to Paris than for Americans to drive to the next large city, can I add my tuppence worth?

London

Florence in Tuscany

Corfu or another Greek island

Provence

Somewhere in the Basque region of Spain


----------



## john dt

New York is my top choice as well, but you're not going to see blue sky and sun most of the time, nor is the weather temperate (@ChefBillyB: Yes! Fantastic food!). Same goes for Portland (which is where I live) and Cannon Beach.

So here's my list, for what it's worth:

Marin County

Santa Barbara (don't know too much about the food scene there)

Miami

and in Europe

Nice--Cote d'Azur

Munich

Barcelona

Florence

Fun to think about this, thanks.


----------



## chefedb

B E R M U D A       for work and play.  (No tax on salary)


----------



## shipscook

San Francisco

the east coast of Florida

out of the US--Bangkok


----------



## petemccracken

Springville, California:

2 1/2 hours to the Pacific Ocean
3 1/2 hours to Los Angeles
4 1/2 hours to San Francisco
1 hour to the Sequoias
3 hours to the Mojave Desert
1 1/2 to Yosemite
<2 hours to skiing
2 hours to the Paso Robles/Edna Valley wine district
5 hours to Napa/Sonoma/ Mendicino (French Laundry) wine country
3 hours to the Monterey wine district
30 minutes to the local wineries
and much more...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

How interesting everyone

I do think about taxes chefedb, that's a main reason why we are in Arizona

Love, Love, Love, cali, but MAN, Gov. Aaaaaaarrrrnold has no control...

And you're right, Pacific Northwest is so beautiful

Italy, I have never been

Spain, I have never been

Basicly I have never been outside of the USA (except Mexico)


----------



## petemccracken

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... Gov. Aaaaaaarrrrnold has no control....


Ah, but we switched to Gov. Moonbeam, reincarnated from the 70s, basically, IMHO, we jumped out of the frying pan into ????


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... but still the same ??????? in Cali ...

yea, the costs in Hawaii was what drove us out


----------



## ishbel

Widen your horizons....!    There is a huge, wide world outside the USA.  And, honestly, we don't bite!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Agreed Ishbel, but hubby wants to stay in the United States, I would love to seel our place and just rome around Europe and see and taste different things...

maybe in another life...


----------



## durangojo

kgirl,

i got more info for you as per your trip, but will reply in the morning...pay close attention to new mexico as you travel through it...it's a very great and magical state, depending on where you are...santa fe, taos and that whole plateau is life changing with incredible desert landscapes and sunsets ...ancient lands, ancient cultures and people...as i said magical really....what's not to love about adobe, mesquite fired food, wild horses and southwest cuisine?..more later

joey

again, happy birthday...may i ask what you did?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Joey Girl, hittin' the road will up date


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

deepfryerdan, I too love the solitude!  Rock On Dude!


----------



## cheflayne

within in the USA my choices would be:

Sugarloaf Key, Florida

Vieques, Puerto Rico

St John, United States Virgin Islands

Pahoa, Hawaii


----------



## chrose

In the US I think for me would be

Annapolis, Maryland and all its surrounding area.
Portland, Maine
Portland, Oregon
Anchorage, Alaska
Northern, Ca.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> joey
> 
> again, happy birthday...may i ask what you did?


Sorry been kinda on the go...

we took Mom to the airport, she went to visit her childhood friends in her hometown, and stopped for breakfast on the way home (it was cr** by the way)

went home took a nap and then went to the pool...


----------



## kyheirloomer

I've said it before and still believe it: if Kentucky had a coastline there'd be no need to go to heaven, cuz you'd already be there. So it's hard to come up with alternatives. If I had to move, however, it would be somewhere where a city was within shooting distance, but not in the city itself. So, among my choices:

1. Anywhere along the North Carolina coast, but preferably the Outer Banks.

2. Montana's Bitterroot Valley.

3. South Maryland, on the Bay.

4. Somewhere within spitting distance of Vancouver (yeah, yeah, I know.....).

5. Door Cty., Wisconsin.

There are certainly places in the Northeast that are appealing. But I refuse to subject myself to the ludicrousness of their tax burdens, or the sanctimony of their politicians.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

my husband has pressing me...

I think that if we just sold our home and put all of our furniture in storage,

we could just rent homes in different cities and exprience what America has to offer

I think that the first town I would go to is Carlsbad California and then move on from there


----------



## durangojo

kgirl,

first off, welcome back! haven't had a chance to visit your thread, but will soon, i promise.....as far as your moving, have you considered buying a motorhome and just traveling around til you find somewhere that appeals to you? it takes alot of the pressure off coming up with a place to move to that you think or hope you will like...my husband and i bought a 32 ft. motorhome last year and packed it up with the dog(she has more stuff than i do), and left for 6 months(of course, i worked)...it was a blast and i miss it....hope to do it again this winter...anyway, it's a good way to go and explore and just check things out...and it's totally doable....just a thought...

joey


----------



## oldschool1982

Coastal Plains in Virginia

Beaufort, South Carolina

Raleigh/Durham, North Carolina

Keuka Lake, New York

Charlottesville, Virginia

Have to admit, we've lived in or around many of these areas currently or at one time or another and would consider moving there if the chance presented itself.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

cheflayne said:


> Pahoa, Hawaii


Now that's solitude Man!! My father's family is from the Big Island. Now if Madame Pele would just calm down a bit...


----------



## cheflayne

Nothing wrong with solitude except that it doesn't fit my chosen career very well. Would move to Pahoa in a heartbeat, but for now have to be satisfied with going there for vacation time.


----------



## indygal

Southern Chile, ~ Patagonia, ~ Coyhaique.

Don't know if this link will work, but here is Yahoo image slide show (I hope)

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...images?_adv_prop=image&fr=opera2&va=Coyhaique.

If it had to be the states, I'd choose extreme NW, or NE. I can take the snow and rain, but hate hot humid summers. Although after this scorcher of a summer, I'm coming to think of 88º as "cool".

Also I like Colorado Springs, Flagstaff AZ. But would probably have to go to Coyhaique for summer.


----------



## coconut

Oh, I've been meaning to dive into a conversation about this topic, because, I too, am very disenchanted with my surroundings. There is no art or lively musicians, the restaurants here are frickin meat and potatoes (most of them fast food), and the most culture we get is a pow wow once a year. Here goes my really unrealistic list of places I'd move to in a heart beat...

Florence, Italy
Denman Island, BC, Canada
Seoul, Korea
Japan
Boulder, Colorado

Missisauga, ON


----------



## leeniek

Bermuda would be on the top of my list too if I could go anywhere I chose.

My list would also include

Montreal QC

Quebec City, QC

Vancouver BC

Charlottetown PEI

I have lived in Toronto and for me it's just not a place I'd want to retire. Heck if I want to spend a few million on a house I'll just buy that one I posted in another thread.. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## nicko

Greek Island like Crete. Not to big but not too small.

It would have a small olive grove, fruit trees, a barn with goats, cow, a donkey. And, plenty of bedrooms for family and friends to stay.


----------



## panini

Greece was always my place until they followed the US financially.

Nicko, trade the goats for a pig or two. More rewarding  in the pit.

  For now I'll  retire in Mexico. On the water. It's still about .25% of most retirement areas. That's with 3000sq ft home, small barn, help quarters,

gardener, housekeeper, cook and someone to take care of the boat.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I like the idea of the Motor-home, I did mention this one to my husband, but he had some concerns shall we say about daily up keep.

I am the Chief of Operations, in other words, I fix stuff (and in this case, _dump_) not him.

My Dad gave me a super cute toolbox when we were first married, it was all pink.

Anywhos... I think that is a _ROCKIN_' idea, sell the "stick and mortar" and just cruise America.


----------



## leeniek

When my mom's parents retired they sold their farm and bought a motorhome.  They spent twenty years camping across Canada and parts of the US before settling into a rental home near Ottawa ON.  They could have bought a house but decided they were too old for a mortgage again and wanted to enjoy their remaining years.


----------



## leeniek

My former KM from the breakfast place is right now living his dream.  He has always had a love for Costa Rica and is currently spending the next year there cooking at a hotel.  He had said many times that he wanted to retire there and I hope for him that this works out and he is able to retire down there.


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I like the idea of the Motor-home, I did mention this one to my husband, but he had some concerns shall we say about daily up keep.
> 
> I am the Chief of Operations, in other words, I fix stuff (and in this case, _dump_) not him.
> 
> My Dad gave me a super cute toolbox when we were first married, it was all pink.
> 
> Anywhos... I think that is a _ROCKIN_' idea, sell the "stick and mortar" and just cruise America.


kgirl,

didn't anyone tell you not to stay in arizona for the summer? moving from the tropics to the desert is especially tough even without enduring a summer there. the silver lining here is that there are LOTS of rv's for sale in arizona...LOTS! a good place for you to start your education would be ebay. good education in a short period of time. you will see after a time what to look for, what you want in a layout, diesel or gas, how many slides, 5th wheel or motorhome...i highly recommend slide outs...hugely...in your area go online to camping world or the paper or craigslist...as far as upkeep, yeah there is that, but it's no more than your house or a boat..in fact, the onboard systems are closer to a boat than anything...water tanks, gray water tanks, sewage, propane, house batteries, 110 vs. 12 volt, but pretty simple really... maybe you can lease one for a week or two as a tryout...it's really fun trust me....oh, just one thing...absolutely no matching jumpsuits with embroidered names...i'd have to stop talking to you!!!.....good luck...hey, you can always take a little trip up durango way....we got us some real nail bitin' cowboys up here! yipee ki ay!!!

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze

Like it here, but if I HAD to move:

One of the beach communities around Santa Cruz. 

One of the redwood-forest communities around Santa Cruz.

The City (aka Baghdad by the Bay, aka San Francisco). Love the city. I used to live in Berkeley and work in SF. The best part of the day was driving across the Bay Bridge, looking at the Bay, the Golden Gate, Alcatraz, the sky line... 

Madrid. 

Spain along the Med coast, a small city with a beach, decent restaurants, and not totally screwed up by Brits -- if such a place there is. Not too far from Valencia or Barcelona maybe.

London. 

BDL


----------



## durangojo

i love where i live intensely, these mountains, this place, but if i had to move, i would buy a 60 ft sailboat(cat) and spend the rest of my life sailing around the world......next to that a small beach palapa on mexico's baja pennisula in the gulf of california/sea of cortez....amalfi coast (positano,sorrento).... point reyes california...

joey

hey bdl, i've sailed under the GG bridge...does that count for anything?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

the beach...

my astrological sign is cancer, the crab, I love to sit by the ocean


----------



## melanie01

I would move to Switzerland... cheese, chololate... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## brook

In no particular order -- 

Within the United States:

Pittsburgh PA. (It is has many of the amenities of a larger city, but interesting neighborhoods too. The cost of living is reasonable for a city of its size, medical care is good, and there are many services for older people) 

Ann Arbor, MI

Outside the US:

Vancouver, BC

Switzerland: cheese, chocolate, lots of flowers, clean, orderly, safe, and within striking distance of France, Italy, and Germany

Paris

Nice (never been there, but have heard wonderful reports)

Helsinki (never been there, but very fond of about Finnish design and architecture)


----------



## derrick young

Being from Canada and only have visited the USA my view may be somewhat naive.  But I will say Americans seem far more willing to pack up and jump state than us Canadians.

First Choice for me NYC.  right in Midtown.  I worked for UBS and was at the Midtown offices frequently and loved being n NYC more than any place in the world.  If I could have afforded to live right in mid town I would have transfered to that office and stayed for good.  Instead I had to settle for staying at the Beakman Towers every other week.

Second Choice and a close tie to NYC would be to sell everything and buy a 45-52 foot sailboat.  Spend the summers in Newport RI and then come winter sail south to the Keys or bounce over to the Islands when/as desired.  Antigua is great in the Winter if your a Sailor and they have a huge transient live aboard population that just start touring together.  You would be surprised how comfortable a 52' boat can be for a couple.


----------



## indygal

I'm with you, there Brook! Or Vienna where chocolate *really* reigns.



> Switzerland: cheese, chocolate, lots of flowers, clean, orderly, safe, and within striking distance of France, Italy, and Germany


----------



## indygal

You actually ran the boat, Joey? I'm impressed. I took one of those tour boats around the bay and they took us just outside the bridge.

The waves were immediately so much stronger, bigger I thought I was going to lose my lunch. I was on the upper deck and made a beeline to the lower one and thought about getting on my hands and knees even there. I'm guessing 50º tilt on some of those largest waves. Enough for me!

"The City" is certainly beautiful, but.....

BDL, I had an aunt that lived very close to where you are, first Duarte when she first moved out there, and later West Covina. I spent several months out there, all told. "Go to Monrovia" was a familiar phrase She worked at Bell & Howell.. I remember one restaurant where you ate peanuts while waiting for your food and threw the peanut shells on the floor. Can't remember the name of the place, but as a young 'en, I thought throwing the shells on the floor was just great. Wouldn't want to clean that up, tho. Couldn't tell you much about the food, but I remember a vegetable soup that I loved there.

D



durangojo said:


> i love where i live intensely, these mountains, this place, but if i had to move, i would buy a 60 ft sailboat(cat) and spend the rest of my life sailing around the world......next to that a small beach palapa on mexico's baja pennisula in the gulf of california/sea of cortez....amalfi coast (positano,sorrento).... point reyes california...
> 
> joey
> 
> hey bdl, i've sailed under the GG bridge...does that count for anything?


----------



## phatch

I'm a fan of Southern Utah.

Moab, Monticello, Blanding, Bluff, Torrey, Kanab, Glendale. would be my primary points to shop from.


----------



## durangojo

phatch,

if you know utah, then i'm sure you're familiar with Canyonlands..one of my all time favorite places on the planet...magical, mystical, bigger than life big. living close by in colorado, we head there whenever we can....have you been to zion?

indygal,

i was the cookie, my husband the captain(100 ton). over 30+ years and 60,000 logged nautical miles i have stood many a watch in many a sea and in many a bad storm including 5 hurricanes. i've only been seasick once when we got stinko drunk on french rum after winning a race to martinique and had to race back the next morning...suffice it to say, i no longer drink rum!

as for sailing in general? sometimes the hardest part isn't always the jumping out of the plane!

joey

look for a pm


----------



## phatch

Many times to both of them.


----------



## chefhow

Philadelphia, amazing food town, feel of NYC but smaller and nicer people

Hendersonville/Asheville NC, go regularly.  Family in the area and love to spend weekends there

Chattanooga TN, Close enough to Atl to go for a day but far enough away to not care.  Tons to do all year

Portland, only place on the left coast I would want to live

Ann Arbor Mi, Zingermans...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh man, love Phillie!!  I just couldn't live there, you know, nice place to visit and all...


----------



## oregonyeti

From places I know, as in having at least visited:

Central Oregon. I lived there close to 3 years, and it is my 1st choice.

Kennett Square, Pennsylvania is also gorgeous.


----------



## chefedb

Bermuda, or a Log Cabin or a Bed and Breakfast  in a rural part of any nice state.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Funny that this thread came back around...

I've almost got my husband on the side of just selling this house and then putting all of our stuff in to storage and renting somewhere. 

Maybe take time to  look around again for somewhere to live.

Well, he thinks that going back to Hawaii (Honolulu) to rent would be a great idea!!

NOOOOOOOO!!

Way too expensive!

That's why we left to begin with Dude!!

Please don't get me wrong, I was born and raised there, spent most of my life there. 

I LOVE Hawaii, it's just not the place to live on a "fixed income" and not working.

Well, unless of course you are independently wealthy, like maybe, oh I don't know, a TV personality....


----------



## amyp

I've never been to Hawaii, but is it really that expensive to live? Aww 

My top 5 (in no specific order of preference):

London, England

Nelson, New Zealand

San Fran, USA

Montreal, Canada

Nice, France


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Aloha Amyp!  If ever you get a chance, do go to Hawaii. 

For me, I just love to get a couple of sand chairs and a foam cooler, fill it with some local goodies, and we just spend an entire day at the beach, any beach (but we like Kailua and Ko'olina)! 

Just beautiful. 

As for living there, well, when a half gallon of milk is anywhere from $4-$7 and a dozen eggs are pushing $4.  And EVERYTHING is taxed!  Even food.  It's tough on families, we both had to work to make it, and we don't have children.  Alot of our friends with kids had to work two jobs each to be able to make ends meet. 

Again though, don't get me wrong, I LOVE HAWAII!! 

I am of Hawaiian decent, and if we could, believe you me, we'd back there in a flash my friend!!


----------



## amyp

Ahhhh to dream. I have heard some really amazing things about Hawaii (only from visitors) and it just sounds amazing. Such amazing scenery /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## margcata

Europe:

If I were to relocate, I would select the southeast coast on Italia´s Adriatic Sea or the island of  Sardinia, Italia  and / or Costa de Luz, the southwest coast of Spain ( Not Málaga ) or Costa Blanca ( Mediterrnean coast ) of southeast Spain or the Baleras Island of  Mallorca.

The U.S.A.:

If I were to ever return to the U.S.A., which at the moment is highly unlikely, I believe I would choose Washington D.C. and / or Old Town Alexandria, Virginia or:  San Diego, California.

South America :

Punta de Este, Uruguay ( heaven on earth )

The Caribbean :

Though I enjoy travelling to the Caribbean, I would not want to go through another Hurricane again ...


----------



## automne

In U.S.:

New Mexico (Albuquerque, Santa Fe, or Taos)

Washington state

Hawaii

Northern California

Wilmington, NC (lived here during undergrad; wonderful port city)

Outside U.S.

Japan (lived here as well; loved it)

Vancouver, BC

Halifax, Nova Scotia

Southern France

New Zealand

Spain


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@Margcata, all of those places sound devine! 

@Automne, I'm curious, where in Hawaii would you go?


----------



## margcata

@ Kaneohegirlnaz,

All places have their positives and negatives no matter where they are and when seriously contemplating a relocation or even a move from one neighborhood to another. So many uncountable factors to consider and research like a fine tooth comb. Though all the places mentioned, I have travelled to several times, and am totally enchanted with most aspects of each, there is reality of  negatives, that one must decide and weigh very cautiously before stepping into a whole new environment. Margcata.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

all good points Margcata, thank you again

My husband is now leaning towards California since our return from our most recent trip...


----------



## automne

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Margcata, all of those places sound devine!
> 
> @Automne, I'm curious, where in Hawaii would you go?


I know a couple of cats in Hilo and Honolulu, so probably one of the two.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Two very cool places Man!!

I'm from Honolulu and my Pops is from the Hilo side.

Both extremely beautiful places!  A little damp, but so nice.


----------



## bubble89

Id move to either Austrailia or Paris, France.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

It would be fantastic if ‘ya all would tell me where and maybe why you would move , Paris France has come up a few times here and I sure would like to know why


----------



## ishbel

I love Paris - but only to visit!

I lived there for six months when I was a (late) teenager...  loved the food, loved the culture - but couldn't live there forever!

Beginner chef (above) has mentioned my home city of Edinburgh.  I've lived around the globe, but it's STILL my favourite city - and where I feel most at home.


----------



## oregonyeti

I visited Edinburgh, and it was gorgeous


----------



## siduri

I keep coming back to this thread - I find it curious, because it depends on lots of criteria, where your family and friends are, where you could afford, etc. - i'd be curious why people chose the places they chose.

Where would i move? Let's assume i could afford it, have health care, not need a car to get around necessarily, etc - all unlikely - but where would l love to live if i could?

In a minute I'd move to one of the places my kids live, to be near them. That's my first priority and only realistic condition - so that would be

*London, Berlin*

Second criterion: to be near my friends. That would mean (the envelope, please):

*Boston*. And I love the city, it's liveable and culturally alive and easy to get around without a car (essential)

Third criterion, climate. I miss the climate of new england. The change of seasons, the waking up to the silence of a snowstorm, frost designs on the windows, the morning sun through ice-covered branches, the spring that finally comes with the scent of wet earth and small blossoms, the summer that is rich and green, fall that bowls you over, the sense of a sky that is moving constantly down from far away places - it seems so high. So that would be

*Boston* again.

Fourth criterion, the landscape: three places have enchanted me deeply to the core, and given me a sense of peace i haven't found anywhere else:

*Orkney, *

*Cape cod,* especially the salt marshes,

and the *high plains of Abruzzo*. You can take your dolomites with their lofty peaks, the rolling grass-covered hills or plains are peace itself. Magic.

Sixth criterion: City. I love cities, the ease of getting around, not needing a car, the concentration of things to do. What is the definitive city? I've always wanted to live in

*New York*

Fifth criterion: where people are nice or at least not gratuitously rude and aggressive

That would be anywhere I've been but Rome. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif Even in NYC people wait for others to get off the bus before going on, and i was never physically pushed out of the way, even in the rush hour/

So there is no place i really could satisfy all of the above.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Thank you Siduri!

Very profound and thought provoking! Also brings tears to my eyes. (have I said how homesick I am?)

The five criteria you mentioned strike me deeply. This would be what I too would look for.

And please, no one tell my husband, but Oahu fits the entire bill.

The only catch to that is that it's so dang expensive and isolated from the rest of the world.

Have you ever looked at a globe?

The Hawaiian archipelago is smack-dab in the middle of the Pacific Ocean, with NOTHING around it!!

And yet, it has everything that you would ever need or want.

_*IF*_ we had the money (and a private jet to take us anywhere), I would just buy us two lounge chairs and a cooler and life would be good.


----------



## fts93

In this moment i defitinely want moved to England. London, or some little city.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, I am a silly rabbit!

As I'm reading throught this thread, it dawnsmon me that I seem to have forgotten one thing ...

there ireally is no "change of seasons" in Hawaii!!

But still, Hawaii is perfect, to me anyways...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Talking about Natural disasters and preparedness, I know understand my brother in laws decision to move to West Virginia. 

Granted, the tax structure is great, but you could easily survive pretty much anything so long as you're well stocked.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Thaozeho, that's an interesting answer

where in america would you go

what would you do for a living

and why?

another good question I would ask you is, where do you live now?  (just a basic, what area of the world, etc)


----------



## chrislehrer

In no particular order -- or anyway, not one I'm wedded to for more than 3 minutes at a stretch:

Kyoto, Japan

Bourg-en-Bresse, France

Paris, France

Florence, Italy

Barcelona, Spain


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ChrisLehrer, anywhere in the USA?

And, your 5 choices, why those?


----------



## butzy

Where would I go?

Not planning on moving anytime soon, but hey, I'm in Africa, things can change pretty radically here....

In that case:

1 - Elsewhere in Southern Africa where the sh#t didn't hit the fan

2 - South of Spain or Portugal, on the beach, living like a bum. A strong espresso in the morning, maybe with a shot of grappa, waiting for the fishermen to get in and then bbq-ing the fresh catch of sardines on the beach

3 - New Zealand, but after years in the tropics I don't know if I can handle the climate and the lack of wildlife

4 - SE Asia (Thailand or Vietnam), just because I love the food there and hopefully my money will last a while....

5 - Maybe back to Holland? But don't see that happening for a while and I'll probably struggle with all the rules and regulations

In the USA?

I got no idea, have never been there. Louisiana or Hawai sounds nice though


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Butzy, I'm curious why you would think of Louisiana and Hawaii as places in the United States?

Of course I'm prejudice and very partial to Hawaii, the bad thing is you need A LOT of MONEY!!

Or a sugar daddy, sis !!


----------



## butzy

double post...., problem with server


----------



## butzy

I actually have no idea /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

The names sound nice?

I think the climate suits me.

The food is good (I hope)

But really, the first reason is probably the one that's most true .......


----------



## luvpie

it's beautiful where we live.
perfect weather yet 4 seasons, but mild in comparison to all or most.
wanderlust would take us to any number of places and I'll post as I think of them:
Tuscany Italy
Bath England
Brentwood or Frankin Nashville Tenn
Seattle Washington
Cambria California
Riverbank Long Island NY
Cochranville Pa


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

luvpie, you think of these places because, you've been there, dream of them, what is it that makes you think that you would move there? i loved cambria california, if they just hadden' messed it up so bad, we'd be in SoCal right NOW!! along the PCH, lovein' life...


----------



## luvpie

> GourmetM.............
> 
> Los Angeles, California
> 
> San Francisco, California
> 
> Portland, Oregon
> 
> New York, New York
> 
> Santa Barbara, California


Panini

We too love Costa Rica. It has grown, it has increased in price tremendously.

For us it'd be Playa Flamingo up by Tamarindo. We looked into buying a home

for sale on the beach while we were there. It was on a cove where we swam, sorry,

without suits. No one around to see us, an occasional boat came in to fish.

We rented a fishing boat for the day, just us and the crew to take us on a fishing

trip and take the kids to special surfing spots. It was great and the fish, oh the fish!

GourmetM.........sounds like California is in your future/img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

Wanted to drop a note to each post I was hoping to respond to but then I'd be the whole 4th page. Not wanting for that to happen.

Not remembering who wrote what please forgive.

Edinburgh Scotland= love it, gorgeous.

Virginia, hubby and I met up with a realtor to talk about the price and probabilities of 83 acres we found in Charlottsville, adore it. Asked my husband is he would please buy me Monticello, he said 'it's not for sale honey." wahhh

Driving the Skyline Trail, really? Gorgeous, could and would buy there.

Our motor home was purchased in Angola Indiana. I told my husband it's be really sad if he didn't move there because I was going too and would miss him something fierce/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif.

Motor homing= a good way to see the country. You've got your bed, food, music, comforts, potty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif etc and when you're tired you pull over and rest, maybe by a stream or the ocean. But to you who are considering one, they are not cheap, contrary to what is written. Upkeep is expensive and checking into an RV park isn't free, so you have the expense of the coach/gas and now have to pay to stay in an RV spot often times. It's really a choice you have to think about, I'm just saying because we just got ours, love it love it.... great choice for us...


----------



## luvpie

kaneohe, we just spent 2 different vacations in Hawaii last year.

wedding one occasion, the other was celebrating the 4th over there for special event I was part of.

while there both times, we looked at homes to buy.  on the water, just off the water, inland, etc.  while there were 2 I liked, the price was cost prohibitive.  Very expensive for what you'd get and have to give up.  All in all, adore Hawaiian Islands and would not hesitate living there.  You're from a lovely place for sure..........


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

luv ... we sold our home in Hawaii in 2007 just before the bubble burst there and got a great deal ... 

not a day goes by though that my husband doesn't drone on about moving back 

... the cost of living there is so far out of whack and it's too isolated I say ... you _have_ to get on a plane to go somewhere 

... I really like that now we can wake up in the morning and say, let's go to... we load up the car and we're gone ... 

I could name 101 more things that I like better here on the "mainland" 

and then 101 reasons why I want to move back ... 

we still haven't found another place to move to yet, so keep those cards and letters coming folks ...


----------



## luvpie

...our daughter attended Hawaii Pacific University.
we've been to the "4 mains" many many times over all these years.
we're fortunate to say we know Hawaii. have always loved it. 
best friend was driving & totaled our rental car driving down the middle of the big island, from Hilo to Kona when I was 21 yrs 10 days old. I know that because it was her birthday that day and I'm 10 days older. anyway at the airport the next day after hospital and police station we were 2 girls really messed up. Jack Lord was on our flight. he paid for our first class upgrade to sit with him so we could explain to him what happened regarding our messed up bodies. he paid in full all expenses for everything regarding the accident, called his Dr. in Honolulu and told him to bill him for everything. what a kind and beautiful man.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh Wow, Luv, which campus did she attend ? Me, I'm a UH grad ... go Bows !!


----------



## luvpie

...lived in Hawaii Kai and attended Honolulu and the one on the way to Kaneohe


----------



## petalsandcoco

If You Had to Move, Where Would You Go ? Ummmm

I don't ask for much. I am a simple gal. Maybe move to a hut, yes a hut. It doesn't need to be a big one, just big enough for two.

And as you can see, not far from my garden (out of view).


----------



## gonefishin

Petals,

  Your hut is nice, simple, elegant...bravo!

   I wonder what your vacation hut looks like?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

LQTM

a girl after my own heart...


----------



## petalsandcoco

Yes, Kgirl......we don't ask for much !


> I wonder what your vacation hut looks like?


No vacation hut. But I will take "The Rockies" ,a log cabin surrounded by wild flowers and my garden. Down below my porch is a clear water brook where the rainbow trout glisten in the sun. I can see the snow capped mountains from where I stand and welcome those chinook winds whenever they pass. The air is so pure. Glorious nature and all her wealth hold nothing back.

When night falls, the stars come out, stars so bright you can put your hand out and almost touch them.

Breathtaking and serene....the way living should be.

Petals.


----------



## margcata

Monday 25th

Buonasera,

Very interesting post ...

I definitely would choose the Adriatic Coast of Italia ... We had just purchased a small apartment there ...

The other destinations:

* Abruzzi

* Umbria

* Puglia

* Liguria

* Tuscan Coast ( San Vincenzo and Livorno )

Though we have some professional commitments in Madrid Capital, we only rent a Loft here and do not enjoy the climate here. Too too dry ...

Have a lovely week,

Margaux


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Interesting Margaux, is there anywhere within

the US that you would put in maybe your top 10 ?


----------



## chefedb

A log cabin  in a secluded place with a nice climate where I can raise exotic cats


----------



## margcata

Kaneo,

Happy 4th of July ... I just rec´d a reply on this post from you in reference to where in the USA, would I relocate to, if I was going to relocate ...

I would select somewhere south of Washington D.C. / Old Alexandria, Virginia, Atlanta and Saint Augustine, Florida or Austin, Texas ...

Why?

I truly love Adriatic Italia where we have a condo, and enjoy renting in Madrid; on a cultural level, the art exhibitions, museums, theatre, film, book fairs, dining scene, tapas crawling and from here one can be in any other point of the country within 1.5 hours ...  

East Coast ...

Washington D.C. has the cultural entertainment I am accustomed too; theatre, film, museums .

and international dining ...

Alexandria Old Town is cheaper than D.C. for an apartment ...

Atlanta :  Close to St. Augustine where I have my older daughter living ...

St. Augustine: It is a lovely northeastern small city, with a pleasant ambiance --- and has some culture to keep me enticed ...  

I am a sea person, born on the ocean and have never lived in a house, only apartments  &  Do not care much for too cold or too hot weather ...

However, this is very doubtful Kaneo as I am a legal resident in Italia, as my dad was Italian and so is my hubby.

Have a lovely 4th,

Margaux. Cintrano.


----------



## stevetamer

Italy or France, Good food and excellent wine


----------



## margcata

Steve Tamer, Buonasera,

Yes, great regional local cuisine ... How true ...

Have a lovely summer,

Margi.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

thank you Margcata

I love those ares just south of D.C, we have family members in all of those areas as well

FWIW,

Kaneohe is a small town on the island of Oahu

Kane in Hawaiian means man

Ohe in Hawaiian means thin or skinny

... I'll take the Ohe part thanks! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## margcata

Buon Giorno Kaneo,

Thanks for your lovely note.

I hope you are having a wonderful summer.

I have always loved San Francisco, however, with one daughter in Zürich, Switzerland and other on the Eastcoast in the USA, if I were to ever live in the USA, the Washington D.C. / Northern Virginia area would be more suitable considering the distance required to flying abroad ... We have a Condo in Puglia, Italia as well, thus, California, is 5 hours flying from Washington D.C. and it just is too too far.

Here are some actual photos, I had to scan; when we lived in Crete, Greece for a year in Port Hania.

(1) Port Hania, Crete and (2) Central Market - Crete Cheeses.





  








HANIA PORT.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 13, 2012












  








QUESOS CRETA.jpeg




__
margcata


__
Aug 13, 2012








Kaneo, all my best regards, for a wonderful summer.

Margcata.


----------



## snake666

Paris

London

Rome

Florence

Sao Paulo


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

snake, what about int he USA?

where would you go?


----------



## margcata

Snake 666,

May I ask why Sao Paulo ?

Interesting, My Vet husband does alot of bovine investigative research in Sao Paulo.

We had lived there for one year many years ago as well  as in Uruguay, which is very special for us.

Have nice labor day wkend.

Marge.


----------



## kippers

Gold Coast Australia.


----------



## margcata

Kippers,

For the last 25 years, the Vet has been specialising in hereditary / genetic Dna units of viruses in reference to grazing, as nitrogenous plant and floral life, for example: corn,rye, soy, wheat, nightshades, weeds and thistle varieties accumulate heavy nitrate content and like people, cattle and dairy cows have hereditary illnesses for example: TB, Cancer, infertility, urinary and bladder issues and numerous other serious diseases, some rare as well as common in most species.

He investigates medical preventives, new sustainable and ecological nutrition, food supply availability and laboratory and pharmac. medicine development.

All medical interns do a bit of the "dirty" work which has to be done and is part of the learning process in Medical Fields. He had worked with dogs & cats, different types of livestock as well many years ago.

M.C.


----------



## kippers

Thats good marge if not I suppose it would have been a bit messy for you and a tad painful  had he brought his work home.


----------



## margcata

Kippers,

My husband has saved many lives of animals over the years.

I am  sure, you have too.

M.C.


----------



## chefedb

Depends, If O Bama is  reelected  I will move out of USA. Otherwise a place that has 4 season climate


----------



## kippers

margcata said:


> Kippers,
> 
> My husband has saved many lives of animals over the years.
> 
> I am sure, you have too.
> 
> M.C.


No but I like to eat dead ones. I presume the poor unfortunate get paid?


----------



## kippers

chefedb said:


> Depends, If O Bama is reelected I will move out of USA. Otherwise a place that has 4 season climate


Come to the UK we get four seasons every 24 hrs.


----------



## Guest

San Francisco, CA
Philadelphia, PA
Boston, MA
Portland, OR
Chicago, IL
Lots of good food in all these cities! All of them have wonderfully unique food cultures to accompany their own unique cultures.


----------



## koukouvagia

I was actually born and raised in Chania.  If I had to move back to Greece I'd go there, but I don't intend to ever go back.

I picture myself living in Europe part time in my future and my first choice would be London. 

- London (because it's close to Paris)

- Paris (because it's close to London)

- Berlin

In the US it's hard to say, I've always been an east coast girl, have never been to the other side of the US except for one wild and crazy trip to Vegas.  But considering how much I love the climate of southern Europe I'd probably feel quite comfortable in California.  Since I don't know what it's really really like there I can only conjure up these places in my fantasies, so Malibu is at the top of my list.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I've been very fortunate in my life and have been to 31 of our 50 States, as well as the District of Columbia. We have been to more cities than I can remember. All of them beautiful in their own ways. And DH and I have yet to find somewhere to move.


----------



## 808jono202

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been very fortunate in my life and have been to 31 of our 50 States, as well as the District of Columbia. We have been to more cities than I can remember. All of them beautiful in their own ways. And DH and I have yet to find somewhere to move.


I would move back to your native Islands in a heartbeat, I have a very fond, heartfelt LOVE for Hawaii. . .honest and for true.

Couldn't move back home. Bermuda, as great as some of it is, is too small. The money is great, but everything else reflects that. If/when I go, it's gonna be to open the islands 3rd tattoo parlor and ink people flocking off the boats on the daily.

WOULD GO BACK TO:

Oahu

Holland

London(If I were uber loaded)

South Of France

Almost any Pacific Coat in central America . . .Nica, or Costa Rica in particular

Southern CAli

Philipines

Indonesia

To really sit down and think about it, I could ramble a lot more than I typically do, but those are off the top of my head. I LOVE THE USA, and am grateful to call it home, but I prefer a simple, more easy laid back kinda life.


----------



## kostendorf

i love where i am now and moved here for the love of my wife but now i love the people land and location.  salzburg austria.  socialist government takes care of its people and the pensioners.  3 hours to the italian coast by car.  1 hour to munich for octoberfest,  2 hour flight to crete and only 200€ return for the flight.  salzburg is 45 min from the epicenter of europe in Bad Aussie.  if you travel a equal distance from that in any direction you come to the end of europe.  ski in winter so many clean fresh lakes to swim in the summer.  and not that i noticed because i am married but the austrian girls are hot (from what i am told)


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

808JONO202 said:


> I would move back to your native Islands in a heartbeat, I have a very fond, heartfelt LOVE for Hawaii. . .honest and for true.
> 
> ... If/when I go, it's gonna be to open the islands 3rd tattoo parlor and ink people flocking off the boats on the daily.
> 
> I LOVE THE USA, and am grateful to call it home, but I prefer a simple, more easy laid back kinda life.


Jono, Cuz, you going make me cry Bradda

I could give a long dissertation on my own love for my beloved Hawaii Nei… but it was time to move on.


----------



## oregonyeti

petalsandcoco said:


> If You Had to Move, Where Would You Go ? Ummmm
> 
> I don't ask for much. I am a simple gal. Maybe move to a hut, yes a hut. It doesn't need to be a big one, just big enough for two.
> 
> And as you can see, not far from my garden (out of view).


As long as you have internet, huh? And no hurricanes.


----------



## 808jono202

*SOLD, I'LL TAKE 1. *

*WHEN CAN I LEAVE?!*


----------



## cheflayne

Oh man, how did they get that camera into my head and take the picture without me knowing it /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefedb

BERMUDA, or a Log Cabin out west in the mountains someplace . or a place that has 4 seasond not 2. I miss winters and falls.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Jono, cuz, I was in line first heh!  only ting, minz one is in Kaneohe or/Kailua bay!!


----------



## 808jono202

Ok Ok, I'll take one right off the smaller of the two Mokulua islands in Kailua bay, how dat?


----------



## berndy

Los Christianos on thre island of Teneriffe,Spain would be my fist choice, and as a second choice there would be Catalina Island just a short boat-ride away from the Los Angeles harbor .


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Berndy, would you go to Avalon on catalina island or what's the city on the other side of the island? we went there once, loved it, super cool place!


----------



## kportman

I don't have my 5 favorite cities to move to but I do have the 5 countries!

Here they are:

Brasil

Thailand

Japan

Australia

Switzerland


----------



## berndy

I would be in Avalon among all the other old folks  peole watching every morning as the boats unloads the tourists from the mainland.

The place on the other side of the island is called Two Harbors, a bit too small to be called a city.


----------



## dreamweaver

Somewhere in Europe...don't know where, but just somewhere different.


----------



## markdaviau

Washington or Oregon for me, im in Arizona right now and moved from Oregon after living there for a year.  I miss it a ton.  Go for the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## ed buchanan

BERMUDA


----------



## pollopicu

I'm pretty content where we live since we just moved here, but I often fantasize about moving back to NYC (seasonally) Preferably the upper west side.

I'd also like to have seasonal places in:
Old San Juan, PR
Paris, France, but only specifically avenue George Mandel
Acapulco, Mexico (Las Brisas)


----------



## vic cardenas

Salt Lake City?

It's not too far from where you're at. Milder summers than AZ. Still hot and dry but not TOO hot (I don't even have A/C in my car). The winters here aren't too bad in SLC. I hardly have to shovel and it's that light fluffy stuff, not the heavy wet BS that everywhere else gets. I'm not even a mormon and I like to imbibe in the drink and I'm doing just fine!

There's too many prejudices about this state... but it's awesome! I hear it from so many people from out of state, or people who move here how good we have it here. 

Best skiing in the world and outdoorsy stuff.

Cost of living is low.

Starting a business is actually allowed here (imagine that!).

Good infrastructure and transportation.

Good food and drink culture (yes, it's true!). 

I've traveled to nearly every major city in the USA and SLC is the only place I'd consider home here.

Otherwise, I had considered moving to Hawaii. Mainly Maui or Kauai. But the cost of living is just too much to handle.

Maybe somewhere in FL? But the same problem with cost of living down there. 

Otherwise, when I can get enough scratch together. I'm buying a house in Zorritos, Peru. A little beach/fishing town near the border of Ecuador.

I'll also be buying a little condo in Lima. Then when the time is right, I'll sell my house in the US and just live in Peru.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

WOW Vic!

That's a very comprehensive overview, you must really like it there in SLC.

We've not been that far North in Utah,

but we do plan on going through that portion of the state later this year.

My heart will _*always *_belong to Kaneohe Oahu Hawaii.


----------



## cjmmytunes

KYHeirloomer said:


> I've said it before and still believe it: if Kentucky had a coastline there'd be no need to go to heaven, cuz you'd already be there. So it's hard to come up with alternatives. If I had to move, however, it would be somewhere where a city was within shooting distance, but not in the city itself. So, among my choices:
> 
> 1. Anywhere along the North Carolina coast, but preferably the Outer Banks.


KYHeirloomer, I live about an hours drive from the Dare and Currituck Outer Banks, and used to work in Corolla. I loved working there, but there is one main thing that I dread about the Outer Banks - hurricane season. I worked in Corolla when Isabel came through in 2003 and it was a mess trying to get back in there afterwards. Irene was even worse - Rodanthe and Hatteras Island are still having trouble with Route 12 almost 2 years after Irene and almost a year after Sandy.


----------



## jessicaskyler83

My favorite US states are Alaska, I used to live there and Montana. Out of the US Ireland, , Scotland, New Zealand, and Australia!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

interesting Jessica, why Alaska?  could you elaborate?


----------



## jessicaskyler83

I loved a lot about Alaska. I love the rugged outdoors and beauty of it. I loved eating king salmon caught and smoked immediately after. Eating wild game,reindeer, moose,bear ,and more. The scenery there is nothing like it! I found Alaska pretty magical. I totally understood why bob Ross loved it so much lol. I want to move back! Lol


----------



## jessicaskyler83

I'd go to Hawaii too! My dad goes once a year for a few weeks. I wish he'd buy property there so I could move in rent free ;-)!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Me too! oh wait, I sold my quarter acre lot and 3000+ ft home in Hawaii and moved to the middle of the desert (you can use the emoticons in the bar above with the smiley face) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## jessicaskyler83

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Me too! oh wait, I sold my quarter acre lot and 3000+ ft home in Hawaii and moved to the middle of the desert (you can use the emoticons in the bar above with the smiley face)


 Bummer! Ahh my stupid phone isn't user friendly on here for some reason, I think it let me use the Smileys here once maybe twice? Grr. I bet you miss your family? I haven't lived back home since I was 17 and joined the army, sometimes I miss them! Sometimes. Lol


----------



## Health Travel Junkie

beginnerchef said:


> Such a nice question when its so cold and dreary outside.
> 
> After some thought here is my top 5 (and Im afraid I have moved away from within the US):
> 
> Edinburgh, UK - yes its cold, but beautiful and with all the art and culture I could wish for.
> 
> Berlin, germany. Has amazin live music scene, history, art, a great palce to learn about the last 100 years.
> 
> charlottesville, virginia
> 
> Stellenbosch, SA. South Africas second oldest town. It isn't well known but its an absolutely beautiful city with so much going on.
> 
> Paris, france - if I had a lot more money than I do now! I have been there only for a few days at a time but the architecture is amazing.


Stellenbosch is a nice place to live. It's the most European town in South Africa that I'm aware of, next to Cape Town.
The food is also very good and even more affordable than Cape Town. Also one or two decent chef schools & interesting culinary scene in this town.


----------

